# Where is w83627ehf.ko in the new kernel?

## maverick6664

Up to kernel 2.6.30, I could find w83627ehf.ko module which is the module for a sensor chip in lm_sensors, however, since 2.6.31, I cannot find it.   Where is it hidden or is it integrated into another module?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## cryptosteve

What do you want to hear?

```
[stell @ parallax:~]% grep W83627EHF /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m
```

menuconfig -> Device Driver -> Hardware Monitoring Support -> Winbond W83627EHF

----------

## maverick6664

Thanks for your reply.

```
tetsuji@maverick /usr/src/linux $ grep W83627EHF .config

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m
```

(oh!) and

```

# modprobe w83627ehf

FATAL: Error inserting w83627ehf (/lib/modules/2.6.32.2-maverick/kernel/drivers/hwmon/w83627ehf.ko): Device or resource busy
```

What should I do?

----------

## haarp

Probably:

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

----------

## Ormaaj

 *haarp wrote:*   

> Probably:
> 
> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

 This.

In particular:

 *Quote:*   

> If you have an Asus motherboard, chances are good there is an ACPI interface to read your sensors, which is safe, and no more sensors.conf tweaking needed for conversion formulas! Make sure you have the asus_atk0110 driver enabled in your kernel configuration to use this. You will also need lm-sensors version 3.1.0 or later. 

 

Which works for me.

----------

## maverick6664

Thanks, but it still doesn't work..... sigh.

Actually my mobo is an asus G31 mobo, and I manually changed .config so asus_atk0110=y, but no changes.   I also upgraded lm_sensors to 3.1.1, but in vain.....

Thanks.

----------

## maverick6664

dmesg says

```
[   25.151896] w83627ehf: Found W83627DHG chip at 0x290

[   25.151925] ACPI: I/O resource w83627ehf [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region HWRE [0x290-0x299]

[   25.151927] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

so what????

TIA

----------

## haarp

Read the link I gave you.

 *Quote:*   

> If you want to restore the old behaviour (which might be dangerous) add: "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" to the kernel cmdline when booting (or add it in grub.conf to make this permanent). 

 

----------

## Ormaaj

In other words, You won't be using that sensor anymore. You'll either get the same info out of the acpi interface, or you just won't be able to use it for the reasons stated in that post unless you use hacky methods to revert to the old behavior.

```
atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

3.3V Voltage:          +3.30 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

5V Voltage:            +4.88 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

12V Voltage:          +12.08 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

DRAM Bus Voltage:      +1.66 V  (min =  +1.40 V, max =  +1.90 V)

CPU Voltage:           +1.25 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.80 V)

ICH Voltage:           +1.12 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +1.35 V)

ICH PCIE Voltage:      +1.51 V  (min =  +1.20 V, max =  +1.80 V)

CPU PLL Voltage:       +1.82 V  (min =  +1.50 V, max =  +2.00 V)

IOH PCIE Voltage:      +1.52 V  (min =  +1.20 V, max =  +1.80 V)

IOH Voltage:           +1.22 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +1.35 V)

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: +1.44 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.50 V)

CPU FAN Speed:           0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CHA_FAN1 FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CHA_FAN2 FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CHA_FAN3 FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

PWR_FAN FAN Speed:       0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

OPT_FAN1 FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

OPT_FAN2 FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

OPT_FAN3 FAN Speed:      0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CPU Temperature:       +45.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +65.0°C)

MB Temperature:        +42.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +55.0°C)

SB Temperature:        +50.0°C  (high = +65.0°C, crit = +65.0°C)

NB Temperature:        +51.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +80.0°C)

OPT_TEMP1 Temperature: +53.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +45.0°C)

OPT_TEMP2 Temperature: +52.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +45.0°C)

OPT_TEMP3 Temperature: +30.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +45.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +45.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +52.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +45.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +44.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0004

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 4:      +46.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0005

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 5:      +52.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0006

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 6:      +42.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0007

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 7:      +44.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

----------

## maverick6664

hmmm  "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" doesn't work, either..... As Ormaaj says, I won't use that sensor any longer...  

To Ormaaj,   Where is that info written?

----------

## doctork

Given that the "old behavior" has worked quite well for me for several years, I don't see any reason for not using the "hacky methods" to allow use of my hardware sensors.  I have two Asus boards and one from MSI which require the "hack." 

Has anyone seen any trouble caused by the ACPI/sensors conflicts?

--

doc

----------

